# Rhythmic Thrumming when driving and excessive tire wear.



## Reset (May 1, 2019)

I have a 2009 Rogue with about 130K miles. No major issues up to now beyond the AC not working and some rust. I noticed when driving it thrums, quite noticeably, but I cannot pinpoint the area. It seems to fill the cabin. Both front tires have very pronounced inner tread wear. I looked around and seems to suggest wheel bearings. Since it's both front tires, both driver and passenger bearings? I got the front up and inspected, the rest of the suspension seems fine. No noticeable loosness. I only have two jack stands, but thinking of getting two more and get all four tires off the ground. Perhaps I can tell more with it in gear and running. Anything else to look for? Thanks.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The thumping sound is caused by the excessive uneven wear of the tires. The suspension is misaligned; Looks like the toe-in setting is way out of spec.


----------

